# NOT-AUS nach PL_r?



## B10 (22 Juli 2010)

Guten Abend!

Habe eine Frage zum Thema Auslegung der Schutzfunktion NOT-AUS.

Stand: die Anlage ist komplett durch trennende Schutzeinrichtungen, bzw. beweglich trennende Schutzeinrichtungen 'gesichert'. Die beweglich trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen führen beim Öffnen zum Stillstand der Antriebe (diese Sicherheitsfunktion ist entsprechend dem PL_r aus der Risikoanalyse ausgelegt).

Frage: Muss der NOT-AUS ebenfalls nach dem gleichen PL_r (wie die trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen) ausgelegt werden? Oder gilt hier ein Standard (z.B. muss immer in Kat. x ausgeführt werden)?

Ich kann leider weder im Forum noch in der 13849 etwas dazu finden 
Wäre auch dankbar für Hinweise, ob und wo in der Norm etwas dazu steht.


----------



## Safety (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Not-Halt ist auch eine Sicherheitsfunktion und muss entsprechend des Risikographen in der 13849-1 bewertet werden. Hier gibt es aber immer wieder verschiedenste Meinungen. Ich empfehle immer sich an den anderen Sicherheitsfunktionen zuorientieren. 
Meist ist die Abschaltung ja schon vorhanden z.B. durch Verriegelungsschalter mit entsprechenden Schaltgeräten und eine Einkopplung des Not-Halt ist recht einfach.
Oder man benutzt eine Safety PLC dann ist es nur der unterschied 1 Kanalig oder 2 Kanalig.

Also wenn Du Dich an dem Sicherheitsniveau der restlichen SF orientierst liegst Du auf der sicheren Seite.

Sehe Dir mal das Beispiel 17 im BGIA Bericht an.


----------



## B10 (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo Safety,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

So ähnlich habe ich auch gedacht. Nun ist es so, dass wir 'ungewollten Anlauf' mit PL e bewertet haben.
PL e kann ich auch mit den Schutztürschaltern - Sicherheitsrelais - redundanter Abschaltpfad realisieren.
Wenn ich nun die Not-Aus-Schalter in Sistema berechne (mehrere in Reihe geschaltet) komme ich mit einem DC 'low' nur auf PL d.

Ich könnte natürlich auch einen Fehlerausschluss machen, wie in dem Beispiel 'Kaskadierung' aus dem BGIA-Report. Aber da meckert Sistema wegen Fehlerausschluss bei PLe.

So bin ich nun etwas ratlos. Oder ist Fehlerausschluss hier die gängige Praxis?

Besten Dank & Viele Grüße


----------



## Safety (22 Juli 2010)

Wenn Du die Bedinungen im Beispiel 29 vom BGIA Bericht einhalten kannst,
was sehr oft möglich ist dann geht das schon!

Sistema ist nur ein Hilfsmittel!!!

Ja gerdae beim Not-Halt Taster werden unter Einhaltung der begründeten Fehlerausschlüssen ein PLe erreicht.

Es gibt eine Sistema Berechnung zu dem Beispiel 29.


----------



## B10 (22 Juli 2010)

Alles klar - dann ist mir schon geholfen.
In dem Fall orientiere ich mich an Beispiel 29.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------

